# 60 millionth EF lens



## Flake (Feb 7, 2011)

Not that long ago since Canon announced the 50 millionth, in fact 10 million lenses in just 13 months, leading to comments that no wonder QC is suffering.

It's a huge amount of product and indicates the level of demand, I do wonder what the breakdown is though, especially with L lenses and EF-s versions. How many of these go into kits or bundles?

Anyone know the figures for competing companies?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2011)

Flake said:


> It's a huge amount of product and indicates the level of demand, I do wonder what the breakdown is though, especially with L lenses and EF-s versions. How many of these go into kits or bundles?



I suspect that >75% of lenses that Canon sells are the kit lenses (excluding the 5DII 'kit lens'). A recent article suggested that 70-80% of Canon lenses are produced in Taiwan, meaning the cheaper EF-S lenses, the nifty-fifty, and the 75-300mm III.


----------



## JLN (Feb 11, 2011)

IIRC my old nifty fifty was made in malaysia, rather than taiwan.
Though i've also seen some that are made in japan


----------



## match14 (Mar 1, 2011)

When you consider that the EF mount was only launched in 1987 then 60 million lenses is a lot in that space of time.

Nikon passed the 50 million mark for F-mount lenses last year but the F-mount has been around since before 1987, not sure when.


----------

